# Duke Nukem Forever DNF



## Duchessprozac (May 7, 2009)

I read earlier that company behind the mythical Duke Nukem Forver, 3D Realms, has finally collapsed.

The game, as a follow up to the lauded Duke Nukem 3D, was announced any moons ago in 1997 and has been in devopment hell ever since, undergoing several engine changes. Up until now, the developers have insisted the game was sill coming.

But today they announced they were finally closing the doors,and have finally put an end to the longest running joke in gaming history


----------



## Cayal (May 8, 2009)

It had the best trailer.

"I'm going to find an alien toilet to park my bricks" - classic line.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 8, 2009)

Does this mean no more Duke at all? I used to love the old PC game i used to have. Its time to kick ass and chew gum,and I'm all out of gum!   
I wish it would have come out on the DS!


----------



## Cayal (May 8, 2009)

Another company might pick it up


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 8, 2009)

AE35Unit said:


> Does this mean no more Duke at all? I used to love the old PC game i used to have. Its time to kick ass and chew gum,and I'm all out of gum!
> I wish it would have come out on the DS!



From what I can gather, Take-Two(Rockstar) still own the rights to the Duke, so there might be a chance it will see the light one day if they pass it on to another team.

I have heard somewhere that the remnants of 3DRealms are taking all the assets they have relating to DNF and will put them out under a different guise, although after all these years quite what kind of quality this will be is anyone's guess.

As for a DS port... There was a GBA version, but I didn't think it was too great, the controls were awkward, strippers were a no-no and most of the cool one-liners were removed.


----------



## Urlik (May 9, 2009)

if any one takes on DNF they have to put out a gorgeous game in record time or get slammed by the game playing public.

I doubt anyone will pick this up as, although it has a name that should sell it, the pressure on releasing it in a decent time frame and at a high standard might put people off (unless Take-Two have already given someone the nod and production started 6 months/1 year ago)


----------



## Cayal (May 9, 2009)

There was no real expectation for DNF. If anyone picked it up, the same would apply.


----------



## AE35Unit (May 9, 2009)

Duchessprozac said:


> As for a DS port... There was a GBA version, but I didn't think it was too great, the controls were awkward, strippers were a no-no and most of the cool one-liners were removed.



Yea i have that game but its a different scenario to the one i used to play. In fact i still have that old version on the PCs spare hard drive,back then it was published by TEN


----------

